# New New Holland Skidloaders



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a new design that NH is coming out with. Or so I have heard. Thought it was an interesting design.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

it reminds me of something I would see at an import car show.
I do like the rims
looks very different.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

here are a couple more pictures that I came across


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

That is looks interesting. I've had experience with NH's (ls190's), but had to quit buying them because of the boom design. I loved pretty much everything about the machine except the durability of the boom, and the archaic cab. The old boom designs just became sloppy and rickety long before they should have in my opinion because they were not built heavy enough nor engineered properly. This design will hopefully change that.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I was told recently that they are bringing the new holland and Case lines in line with each other, I believe th hUe new Cases look the same


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I see they are making a radious lift machine too? The new boom design will alow for the cab to be tilted without having the boom lift wit hit.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DeVries;1248729 said:


> I see they are making a radious lift machine too? The new boom design will alow for the cab to be tilted without having the boom lift wit hit.


The tiny one has always been radial lift.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That thing is coool!! Love the rims, love the color, it's not a Bobcat but still....why do skids have to be boring looking?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Why do so many skid steer and CTL manufacturers use a "swing-out" door instead of an "excavater"style door?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

here is a brochure that leaked before the show for NH and Case


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

excav8ter;1249105 said:


> why do so many skid steer and ctl manufacturers use a "swing-out" door instead of an "excavater"style door?


^^^^^^ x2 ^^^^^^


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Websites have all the new info on them.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

it looks good, but I don't know if it will hold.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

excav8ter;1249105 said:


> Why do so many skid steer and CTL manufacturers use a "swing-out" door instead of an "excavater"style door?


Deeres go up into the cab. Really slick design. But they are an expensive add on compared to others. Twice the cost.

And holy hell that thing is sexy. If they came out with them in that color, they would sell a few more! I also like how the arms are not sticking up high at all, better visibility and less things to hit


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

new holand has the new 200 series up on there site now. so looks like you can go case or new hoand to get same skid steer just cosmetic from one to the other from what i see at this time till i can see case specs.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

maelawncare;1249485 said:


> Deeres go up into the cab. Really slick design. But they are an expensive add on compared to others. Twice the cost.
> 
> And holy hell that thing is sexy. If they came out with them in that color, they would sell a few more! I also like how the arms are not sticking up high at all, better visibility and less things to hit


The new D series from Deere no longer has the door that goes up into the cab, it swings out like the rest of them.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

JaimeG;1249748 said:


> The new D series from Deere no longer has the door that goes up into the cab, it swings out like the rest of them.


Yup. Got to try a 323D yesterday. To difficult to get in and out of all day.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got a quote on the "new" New Holland L230 with all the bells and whistles. $45,000 with a bucket :yow!:!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Did they have one at the dealer?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Showmestaterida;1250546 said:


> Did they have one at the dealer?


No, they should see them next month.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a New Holland L185 last december brand new. We used it for the snow and it worked wonderfully. Now, I wish i would have bought a Cat. After 4 months the cab enclosure door hinge broke. Not covered under warranty!!! Manufacturer or dealer never greased pins prior to delivery and rusted. Can't buy just a hinge. You need to buy the whole door. $1200.00 repair. I filed a complaint with New Holland Corporate, they told me i am S.O.L. They did not give me a reason, they said "the case was reviewed and that no assistance would be given." When i asked why again, they could not give me a reason.

We have also had an issue with the 2 speed. If you have a load on the machine and turn, the machine bogs done. This is recent. Took it in for service and they said that is normal. It was not like this when we first got it.

I am so disappointed with New Holland. I have a Lx885 and is a tank. Great machine. I am sorry to say, if this is how New Holland is going to treat a customer who just spend $40 grand, then you may want to look at caterpillar.


----------

